# JVKostO



## picazolawyer

Buenos Días a todos...

Tengo unas siglas en el documento de Apostilla que no puedo traducir bien debido a que no comprendo con exactitud su significado... creo que es algo relacionado con el impreso que traen los formularios:

las siglas son las siguientes:

Kosten:
Geb. gem. Geb. Verz.
Nr. 890 zu & 3 Abs 1
JVKostO 10.00 Euro

Alguna sugerencia para traducir estas siglas?

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Jana337

picazolawyer said:


> Buenos Días a todos...
> 
> Tengo unas siglas en el documento de Apostilla que no puedo traducir bien debido a que no comprendo con exactitud su significado... creo que es algo relacionado con el impreso que traen los formularios:
> 
> las siglas son las siguientes:
> 
> Kosten:
> Geb. gem. Geb. Verz. Gebühr gemäß Gebühren-Verzeichnis
> Nr. 890 zu & ??? should it be §? 3 Abs 1 Absatz
> JVKostO 10.00 Euro Justizverwaltungskostenordnung
> 
> Alguna sugerencia para traducir estas siglas?
> 
> Gracias por su ayuda.


Um eine Übersetzung werde ich mich nicht bemühen, hoffentlich hilft auch eine Erklärung (ohne Gewähr allerdings ).

Jana


----------



## picazolawyer

wow!! Muchas gracias por la ayuda... creo que es bastante acertado lo que me escribes.
Vielen danke, Jana!!!  =)


----------



## picazolawyer

Por cierto, que significa en español Justizverwaltungkostenordnung? alguna sugerencia?


----------



## heidita

Costos de juicio/costos judiciales


----------



## picazolawyer

muchas gracias


----------

